# Londinium portafilters



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

Bought an old L1 a few months ago and I've been loving it! Was looking to get a bottomless portafilter but I'm not a massive fan of the official one on the website. Does anyone know of somewhere else to get one and if there are portafilter made to fit other machines that would fit the Londinium?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

This may be what you are looking for:

https://www.edesiaespress.com/bezzera-bottomless-naked-portafilter-espresso-handle-triple-shot-21g-basket/

I bought the single-spout version of this one for my L1, but you would be well-advised to double-check the measurements with the vendor before purchasing.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I will add that I have both a Londinium bottomless portafilter and another bottomless from an unknown manufacturer. The no-name portafilter barely secures into the lugs of the group; it grabs only half-way, not all the way. I can use it when I have to, but it never feels right. Nor is it of the same quality & finish as the Londinium version.

The generic one I have looks just like the one in the link above (wide open at the bottom, as opposed to the curved opening of the Londinium). I don't know if it is the same one, of course. (It came with my used machine... and the end cap is long gone!) When you test fit, be sure to try it with an empty basket inserted.

My pictures are poor, but the top opening of both portafilters is the same, despite the view in my picture. It is the very slight variance in the depth of the lugs that causes mine to be an inferior fit. The lugs sit just a hair higher, so when a basket is added, there isn't enough clearance for the lugs to fully slide into the group.


----------



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys, think I might just go with the Londinium one after all the looking for another one.

I actually bought one that was made to fit an Exobar machine, used it and it came flying out as it didn't fit properly, scared the life out of me! Won't be trying that again!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

scribblez said:


> Thanks for the help guys, think I might just go with the Londinium one after all the looking for another one.
> 
> I actually bought one that was made to fit an Exobar machine, used it and it came flying out as it didn't fit properly, scared the life out of me! Won't be trying that again!


 ? scare ?


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

@scribblez Oh, I hear you!????

I have had explosive frights with flying levers & portafilter muppetry, and as a result, our dog now gives the espresso machine a very suspicious look whenever I am near it, but if the pump kicks in, he jumps from his bed, pronto, & high tails it for the safety of the next room!?☕??


----------



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

@Deidreyour dog is damn right, some of the sounds that come out of these machines come from the depths of hell! ?

I wouldn't have minded too much but I was taking a look at the bottom of the bottomless when it flew out so was very close ? plus the cleanup was a serious pain afterwards ?

Was a learning experience I suppose


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Those "close calls" keep us vigilant!?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

scribblez said:


> @Deidreyour dog is damn right, some of the sounds that come out of these machines come from the depths of hell! ?
> 
> I wouldn't have minded too much but I was taking a look at the bottom of the bottomless when it flew out so was very close ? plus the cleanup was a serious pain afterwards ?
> 
> Was a learning experience I suppose


 A lesson to us all! Don't ever, ever stand OVER the lever OR even under the p/filter - or in the vicinity of the machine. Or in the kitchen. Or better still, get someone to do it for you (then you can blame them). Not that I am keen to rub noses in it ?


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

For my NS Musica a I was stainless steel PF from Cafelat. The best PF I had so far.

There is a version for modern levers, I didn't try it, but I assume it will fit.

https://www.cafelatstore.com/products/levers-bosco-londinium-idro-portafilter


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

pj.walczak said:


> For my NS Musica a I was stainless steel PF from Cafelat. The best PF I had so far.
> 
> There is a version for modern levers, I didn't try it, but I assume it will fit.
> 
> https://www.cafelatstore.com/products/levers-bosco-londinium-idro-portafilter


 Pricey though, if you are still looking I have a few bottomless portafilters that are non standard and fit perfectly


----------



## scribblez (Sep 27, 2019)

That'd be great!


----------

